# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  Mise A Jour HXC Dongle

## NBR1503

BBMASS 1.06 Released  
 some bug fixed 
One new Mep Added.

----------

